# Topics > Related topics > Electronic nose >  Odeuropa project, bringing historic smells back to life, Europe

## Airicist

odeuropa.eu

----------


## Airicist

Article "Smell Museum: Odeuropa uses AI to recreat historical smells for attractions"

January 7, 2021

----------

